# CFP selection results



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2016)

http://www.ncaa.com/news/football/a...yoff-teams-live-rankings-updates-analysis-and


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2016)

I wish jet jockey  would come tell us how great the PAC12 is


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 4, 2016)

mguthrie said:


>


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


>



Going to be a good matchup patriot. I hope the Bucks D can slow that Clemson O down enough to outscore them


----------



## tcward (Dec 4, 2016)

No way Ohio St deserves this. Go Clemson!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2016)

Was hoping to be #4 so Meyer would have a month to prepare the young bucks. Not as confident with only one week to prepare for Bama.

Of course OSU will have its hands full with Clemson!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 4, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Going to be a good matchup patriot. I hope the Bucks D can slow that Clemson O down enough to outscore them



I really thought we were going to get the 4 spot. Good luck!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2016)

The playoff system is no better than the BCS System. How does Penn State get left out as a conference champion, head to head win over the number 3 team and peaking at the right time? Congrats to Ohio State for getting in but the playoff system was supposed to rid itself of the pitfalls of the BCS. More of the same with the NCAA making more money by having the student athletes play more games. Maybe the leagues should cut out the championship games if they don't matter.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2016)

Hmm Bucks favored by 3 points. I don't see that. Bama is favored by 14. I'd bet they beat Wash. by 21 or more


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 4, 2016)

fairhope said:


> The playoff system is no better than the BCS System. How does Penn State get left out as a conference champion, head to head win over the number 3 team and peaking at the right time? Congrats to Ohio State for getting in but the playoff system was supposed to rid itself of the pitfalls of the BCS. More of the same with the NCAA making more money by having the student athletes play more games. Maybe the leagues should cut out the championship games if they don't matter.



Yup. Cut the champ games now save the kids some wear and tear bec From now on they mean nothing. They picked osu bec of the name and the coach. Would they really let psu in after the black eye it gave the NCAA nope! Even though since November they've clearly been the best team in the b10 and beat osu. Rigged and completely useless now.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2016)

Jill Stein demands a recount.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2016)

The system is rigged


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 4, 2016)

Let's say GA beats FL and also ends up winning SEC.

Pipe dreams I know but just an example.

Then FL has basically only a good road win against say , Oklahoma   And gets the nod for a spot in final four
This scenario and the one today are &#55357;&#56489; 

Penn St got hosed!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yup. Cut the champ games now save the kids some wear and tear bec From now on they mean nothing. They picked osu bec of the name and the coach. Would they really let psu in after the black eye it gave the NCAA nope! Even though since November they've clearly been the best team in the b10 and beat osu. Rigged and completely useless now.



What a bunch of crock!!!! Yea it had absolutely nothing to do with what they did all year and how they dominated PSU except the score board. We only have to look back one season to completely disprove what you just said. 

If OSU was not the team in this position, and Bama happened to loose yesterday but still got in, as they should have, not one of you cry babies would be on here screaming about how uf was robbed and you know it.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2016)

Bama played in their conference championship game.
OSU watched theirs on TV.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2016)

Western Michigan should have gotten in over the Luckeyes! Western Michigan is 13-0. What an injustice!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2016)

Twiggbuster said:


> Let's say GA beats FL and also ends up winning SEC.
> 
> Pipe dreams I know but just an example.
> 
> ...



So beating the #2 as well as #7 and #18 team on top of Oklahoma doesn't even Count? Way to be real selective to make your argument work.lol


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2016)

All I am saying is why risk injury playing a conference championship game? Bama lost a LB for the rest of the season last night. The conferences make a lot of money when one of their teams is making a run in the playoffs. Why don't we skip the conference CGs and just pick the top 4 teams at seasons end?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2016)

Didn't make sense when Michigan lost and stayed #3 and OSU dropped and then immediately shot right back to the top 3 .
Listening to the spokesmen for the committee squirm when asked what weight a conference championship has didn't help. Their answers don't make sense for how they arrived at this conclusion. Got 5 more years of this voodoo on contract before we can get the 8 team playoff.


----------



## tcward (Dec 4, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> So beating the #2 as well as #7 and #18 team on top of Oklahoma doesn't even Count? Way to be real selective to make your argument work.lol



And you LOST to PSU....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2016)

My problem with PSU is the fact that they lost 2 games and one of them was a blowout.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2016)

Y'all are wasting your time with the homer fans of osu, they will spin at all they can like a big fat dem O rat......kinda of like Hilary


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> My problem with PSU is the fact that they lost 2 games and one of them was a blowout.



So they beat OSU and WON THE CHAMP GAME


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2016)

fairhope said:


> All I am saying is why risk injury playing a conference championship game? Bama lost a LB for the rest of the season last night. The conferences make a lot of money when one of their teams is making a run in the playoffs. Why don't we skip the conference CGs and just pick the top 4 teams at seasons end?



thats the point from yesterday. osu players had the weekend off while everyone worked and risked injury. hope clemson destroys them.


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 4, 2016)

they got it right.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> My problem with PSU is the fact that they lost 2 games and one of them was a blowout.



Yep. They look at the whole body of work. It's apparent some folks on here can't comprehend that.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 4, 2016)

Osu playing 2/3 games a year to get here. Totally rigged


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 4, 2016)

Penn state has reeled off 9 in row!!
Beat luckeyes and had an impressive comeback to WIN THIER CONFERENCE CHAMPIONSHIP!!
Committee... there's your body of work.
Rigged!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2016)

Twiggbuster said:


> Penn state has reeled off 9 in row!!
> Beat luckeyes and had an impressive comeback to WIN THIER CONFERENCE CHAMPIONSHIP!!
> Committee... there's your body of work.
> Rigged!!!!!!!!!!!



After losing to Pitt and getting blown out by Michigan. Again, it's the WHOLE body of work. Not just part of it


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 4, 2016)

Best thing in college football is conference championships. 

Now they are irrelevant. Why play them?

OSU does not deserve to be in final four and everybody knows it.
That is all, peace out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2016)

Twiggbuster said:


> Best thing in college football is conference championships.
> 
> Now they are irrelevant. Why play them?
> 
> ...



this^^^^^^.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 5, 2016)

Without the Conference Championship games, Washington would have been left out of the playoff. Without OSU playing and beating Oklahoma, they would have been left out. I personally think that the committee got it right. I don't know if you look at the simulated BCS rankings, but they would have been identical 1 - 6. Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2016)

Jay Hughes said:


> Without the Conference Championship games, Washington would have been left out of the playoff. Without OSU playing and beating Oklahoma, they would have been left out. I personally think that the committee got it right. I don't know if you look at the simulated BCS rankings, but they would have been identical 1 - 6. Roll Tide!!!



Stop with the facts and common sense reasoning!!! Don't you know what site your on!!! They know deep down they got it right and the 4 teams that did the most ALL YEAR are the ones that are in. Those that hate OSU wouldn't be happy if they where undefeated and got in. Its that simple!!!

To the rest of you ladies, Buckeyes are in!!!! Get over it or lay in your bed every night and look at the ceiling and just fume. Picture the head of the playoff committee and wish him dead. Scream and holler and throw things, eventually, you will fall asleep and the morning sunshine will be refreshing!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Stop with the facts and common sense reasoning!!! Don't you know what site your on!!! They know deep down they got it right and the 4 teams that did the most ALL YEAR are the ones that are in. Those that hate OSU wouldn't be happy if they where undefeated and got in. Its that simple!!!
> 
> To the rest of you ladies, Buckeyes are in!!!! Get over it or lay in your bed every night and look at the ceiling and just fume. Picture the head of the playoff committee and wish him dead. Scream and holler and throw things, eventually, you will fall asleep and the morning sunshine will be refreshing!!!!




No sunshine here... But lots of rain that we need!

I have no problem on how they decided looking at the body of work.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 5, 2016)

fairhope said:


> All I am saying is why risk injury playing a conference championship game? Bama lost a LB for the rest of the season last night. The conferences make a lot of money when one of their teams is making a run in the playoffs. Why don't we skip the conference CGs and just pick the top 4 teams at seasons end?



Why not do that AND expand to 8 teams?  Same number of games with the loss of championship games.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 5, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Stop with the facts and common sense reasoning!!! Don't you know what site your on!!! They know deep down they got it right and the 4 teams that did the most ALL YEAR are the ones that are in. Those that hate OSU wouldn't be happy if they where undefeated and got in. Its that simple!!!
> 
> To the rest of you ladies, Buckeyes are in!!!! Get over it or lay in your bed every night and look at the ceiling and just fume. Picture the head of the playoff committee and wish him dead. Scream and holler and throw things, eventually, you will fall asleep and the morning sunshine will be refreshing!!!!



I'm loving it.  I root for two things from the playoff, FSU inclusion or CHAOS!!!!!!!!!  FSU's not in, but I still got the consolation prize.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2016)

Humm


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh boy


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Why not do that AND expand to 8 teams?  Same number of games with the loss of championship games.



As i said in my previous post, there are about 5-6 years left on the contract with the 4 team playoff. Won't see 8 team playoffs till then at the earliest unless they re-negotiate.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> As i said in my previous post, there are about 5-6 years left on the contract with the 4 team playoff. Won't see 8 team playoffs till then at the earliest unless they re-negotiate.



Once this contract is up, it'll go to 8.  The 5  conference champs and 3 at large.  At least it should, but this is the NCAA we're talking about.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Once this contract is up, it'll go to 8.  The 5  conference champs and 3 at large.  At least it should, but this is the NCAA we're talking about.



I think it'll be the Power5, the Group of 5, and 2 at large.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> What a bunch of crock!!!! Yea it had absolutely nothing to do with what they did all year and how they dominated PSU except the score board.



In other words tOSU lost but they looked good doing it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> In other words tOSU lost but they looked good doing it.



No they played far from looking good and still dominated that game. Everyone that watched it saw it as well. 

But yes they did lose. It was astonishing!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I think it'll be the Power5, the Group of 5, and 2 at large.



Sounds about right.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Why not do that AND expand to 8 teams?  Same number of games with the loss of championship games.




I'm all for it!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Humm



Totally different set of circumstances then


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> What a bunch of crock!!!! Yea it had absolutely nothing to do with what they did all year and how they dominated PSU except the score board.



I've got it now. The scoreboard doesn't matter as long as you beat them in the stats.

Question, is the big 10 sending its third best team to the playoffs, or is the third best team it's conference champions?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2016)

Twiggbuster said:


> Penn state has reeled off 9 in row!!
> Beat luckeyes and had an impressive comeback to WIN THIER CONFERENCE CHAMPIONSHIP!!
> Committee... there's your body of work.
> Rigged!!!!!!!!!!!




Never mind they lost 2 of 4 before that by a combined score of 91-49


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 5, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> After losing to Pitt and getting blown out by Michigan. Again, it's the WHOLE body of work. Not just part of it



You mean the Pitt that beat Clemson, too?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I've got it now. The scoreboard doesn't matter as long as you beat them in the stats.
> 
> Question, is the big 10 sending its third best team to the playoffs, or is the third best team it's conference champions?



thats what he said


----------



## nickel back (Dec 5, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Totally different set of circumstances then



lol....


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I've got it now. The scoreboard doesn't matter as long as you beat them in the stats.
> 
> Question, is the big 10 sending its third best team to the playoffs, or is the third best team it's conference champions?





Quit now while you're only a little bit behind Snook.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I've got it now. The scoreboard doesn't matter as long as you beat them in the stats.
> :



Let me help some of you slow southerners out a little on reading comprehension. 

Of course the scoreboard matters. That is why they won. I congratulated them for it. You guys are dodging the point. I was basing it on the 4 BEST teams argument. Knowing that would be an issue for your stance, since some of you started debating PSU being better than OSU, and was proved head to head. My point, and it still stands, anyone that watched that game, saw OSU dominate the whole game until the blocked Kicks late in the 4th quarter. 430yds to 220. 21 first downs to 8 and on and on. 

Let me give you another analogy...Nevermind, I feel like I'm arguing with my 2 teenage sons!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Quit now while you're only a little bit behind Snook.



Considering OSU is in and PSU is not, not sure how I'm behind!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2016)

nickel back said:


> lol....



I actually thought that was funny as well!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 5, 2016)

Nowadays everybody gets a trophy.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Totally different set of circumstances then



Oh, ok!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Considering OSU is in and PSU is not, not sure how I'm behind!!!



Because you are arguing stats which is what losers do.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Because you are arguing stats which is what losers do.



Doesn't matter if you win or lose now,just how good you look doing it


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Let me help some of you slow southerners out a little on reading comprehension.
> 
> D



That thars mytee kind of ya yankee. I gots it now. Have a look see.

SEC champeens vs PAC 12 champeens

ACC champeens vs .....team wit better stats than din da Big 10 champeens.


Nailed it


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2016)

bullgator said:


> That thars mytee kind of ya yankee. I gots it now. Have a look see.
> 
> SEC champeens vs PAC 12 champeens
> 
> ...



It really,really looks stupid when you put it in print!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Doesn't matter if you win or lose now,just how good you look doing it



And tOSU looks marvelous.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 6, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Let me help some of you slow southerners out a little on reading comprehension.
> 
> Of course the scoreboard matters. That is why they won. I congratulated them for it. You guys are dodging the point. I was basing it on the 4 BEST teams argument. Knowing that would be an issue for your stance, since some of you started debating PSU being better than OSU, and was proved head to head. My point, and it still stands, anyone that watched that game, saw OSU dominate the whole game until the blocked Kicks late in the 4th quarter. 430yds to 220. 21 first downs to 8 and on and on.
> 
> Let me give you another analogy...Nevermind, I feel like I'm arguing with my 2 teenage sons!!!




which team got to rest up on a Saturday while others proved to be the champs of their conf??

also I dont think no one said PSU was better than OSU, but PSU did put them self in the spot to win the ball game. OSU could not finsh them off with all them,  dominate the whole game stats.

I could hear the cry baby Urban Meyer now if his team was in the shoes of PSU.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

bama lost a starting linebacker while osu sat at home.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You mean the Pitt that beat Clemson, too?



Yep. AND the Michigan that OSU beat


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh my. Y'all are STILL whining about this. You folks should read up on how and why the committee came to there conclusion. Your making yourselves look dumb


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bama lost a starting linebacker while osu sat at home.



And I hate that for him. Are you making excuses before the games are even played?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Yep. AND the Michigan that OSU beat



Michigan didnt play for a conference title either.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> And I hate that for him. Are you making excuses before the games are even played?



Yea I think he is!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2016)

bullgator said:


> That thars mytee kind of ya yankee. I gots it now. Have a look see.
> 
> SEC champeens vs PAC 12 champeens
> 
> ...



Ok... I change my mind now that you put it that way.. Doesn't seem right OSU is playing..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> And I hate that for him. Are you making excuses before the games are even played?



no. another quality semi starter stepped up and did a great job. bama will ok in the final against clemson.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok... I change my mind now that you put it that way.. Doesn't seem right OSU is playing..



That was rather eloquent, wasn't it?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 6, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Yep. AND the Michigan that OSU beat



The Noles will take care of that after the fact.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

guthrie and snook would feel the same if the eyesux had 2 loses. typical yankees.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2016)

Its business. Its better to have the "name" osu in there than the school who caused such a ruckus a few years back. Espin controls it all and we think its actually decided on the field hahaha poor us.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

so simple even a vol fan gets it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2016)

I mean can you osu homers honestly sit here and convince us that if the teams were flipped..osu b10 champs 2 losses and psu 1 loss only coming from osu didn't play in conf champ game..the results would be the same? NOPE theyd still pick osu. Its obvious but yall will never see it we get it!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 6, 2016)

Like I said, No better than the BCS system. Just a way to make more money.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

fairhope said:


> Like I said, No better than the BCS system. Just a way to make more money.



with lots of built in yankee bias.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 6, 2016)

We can go on forever debating this.

So I will conceed!!! OSU sucks should not be in the playoff. They are not near as good as their record and PSU is the best team with better players. They beat OSU fair and square and the only reason PSU had such bad stats in that game was they probably just played bad. They won so it doesn't mater. 

OSU is now going to be overmatched in the playoff They shouldn't be in and Clemson will mud hole them and everyone will be happy.

OSU should not be in!!!!! Worst team ever picked to be in the final 4.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 6, 2016)

Snook has left the building. Close the thread.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> We can go on forever debating this.
> 
> So I will conceed!!! OSU sucks should not be in the playoff. They are not near as good as their record and PSU is the best team with better players. They beat OSU fair and square and the only reason PSU had such bad stats in that game was they probably just played bad. They won so it doesn't mater.
> 
> ...



OSU does not suck. They are a good team. They did not win their conference. If we're going to have a "real" playoff system it needs to be the Power 4 or 5 conference winners and maybe 2 or 3 wild cards. Under that system OSU would likely be one of the wild cards and then you would have an argument.

The whole purpose behind BCS and now "The Committee" was to get rid of the "stats" arguments and here we are arguing "stats". In every other sport in America if you win your division, win your conference, win your region, win your whatever you're going to "The Show". Only in NC 2A CFB is there this Mickey Mouse "stats" argument. Wins talk, everything else walks. Stats are for losers, like us Dawgs and you Butt Hurt Eyes.



fairhope said:


> Snook has left the building. Close the thread.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> OSU does not suck. They are a good team. They did not win their conference. If we're going to have a "real" playoff system it needs to be the Power 4 or 5 conference winners and maybe 2 or 3 wild cards. Under that system OSU would likely be one of the wild cards and then you would have an argument.
> 
> The whole purpose behind BCS and now "The Committee" was to get rid of the "stats" arguments and here we are arguing "stats". In every other sport in America if you win your division, win your conference, win your region, win your whatever you're going to "The Show". Only in NC 2A CFB is there this Mickey Mouse "stats" argument. Wins talk, everything else walks. Stats are for losers, like us Dawgs and you Butt Hurt Eyes.



think he will still take us fishing


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> think he will still take us fishing



Sure he will. I told him the Buckeyes don't suck and they are a good team first thing. I was lying about the "don't suck" part though.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2016)

Let's go back 2 years when tOSU got picked over tcu. Nobody expected them to win(me included and probably snook to) then they went on to curb stomp Bama and Oregon. Last year MSU beat the bucks on a last second field goal and went on to win the Big10 andget smoked by Bama. I think the committee has learned to scrutinize teams by more than just winning there conference.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 10, 2016)

I have a feeling if Washington wins the NC someone will show up to say "I told you so"


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2016)

Throwback said:


> I have a feeling if Washington wins the NC someone will show up to say "I told you so"



wrong thread. That comment belongs in the IF thread.   I think when Bama curb stomps them peeps will be saying they should have let ttun in.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2016)

Throwback said:


> I have a feeling if Washington wins the NC someone will show up to say "I told you so"



While Washington has the better head coach, Bama will win because of their depth.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 10, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> While Washington has the better head coach, Bama will win because of their depth.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 10, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> While Washington has the better head coach, Bama will win because of their depth.



this censored censored just for you thug


----------



## Beartrkkr (Dec 10, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its business. Its better to have the "name" osu in there than the school who caused such a ruckus a few years back. Espin controls it all and we think its actually decided on the field hahaha poor us.



Maybe they couldn't get over the 49-10 drubbing that Michigan gave Penn State.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 12, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> wrong thread. That comment belongs in the IF thread.   I think when Bama curb stomps them peeps will be saying they should have let ttun in.



Nope, because by that point ttun will have another loss.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> We can go on forever debating this.
> 
> So I will conceed!!! OSU sucks should not be in the playoff. They are not near as good as their record and PSU is the best team with better players. They beat OSU fair and square and the only reason PSU had such bad stats in that game was they probably just played bad. They won so it doesn't mater.
> 
> ...






You caved to easy!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2016)

So did we ever decide which Big team deserved the playoff spot?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> So did we ever decide which Big team deserved the playoff spot?



The one that got it


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 13, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Nope, because by that point ttun will have another loss.



I'd be good with that. Not sure if that's going to happen


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> think he will still take us fishing



My boat is always open to my woodys campfire brethren!!!!

You two come on down and I will take you flats fishing in my secret spot. I will drop you off on the flat and point you in the direction you need to fish. I will return and pick you up at your desired time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> My boat is always open to my woodys campfire brethren!!!!
> 
> You two come on down and I will take you flats fishing in my secret spot. I will drop you off on the flat and point you in the direction you need to fish. I will return and pick you up at your desired time.



I was agreeing with you.. So do I get to stay on the boat? 

When we going fishing? You can bring that sister in law as well..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was agreeing with you.. So do I get to stay on the boat?
> 
> When we going fishing? You can bring that sister in law as well..



yep. sounds like a plan.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was agreeing with you.. So do I get to stay on the boat?
> 
> When we going fishing? You can bring that sister in law as well..



Well, in that case, you can stay on the boat but in the back. My baitwells are in the back so you can be the bait man for us in the front.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Well, in that case, you can stay on the boat but in the back. My baitwells are in the back so you can be the bait man for us in the front.



Hey, I got 2 hands.. One will be with a net and the other will be holding a beer!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> When we going fishing? You can bring that sister in law as well..



I was thinking the same thing. 


If not I can bring us a couple bait/beer gals. I can even find one for 6. My grandmother's friend gets to check out of the nursing home on the weekends.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> If not I can bring us a couple bait/beer gals. I can even find one for 6. My grandmother's friend gets to check out of the nursing home on the weekends.


----------

